# Average Wages



## MatthewJ24UK (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone can help??

I'm planning to move Australia by the end of September. I have qualifications and experience as a mechanical engineer (working on plant machinery/hydraulic platforms) I haven't found a job yet, I plan to get a bar job/labourer job or anything like that when I first arrive and then look for a permanent job with sponsorship in engineering.

What's the average wage for a service engineer?
What's the average wage for bar work etc..?
What areas have the most construction projects?

I really appreciate any info/help.

Thanks


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
type in the job u want and it will give u vacancies and most of them have a salary too which will give u an idea..


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> What's the average wage for a service engineer?


No idea



> What's the average wage for bar work etc..?


$18 - $20 an hour



> What areas have the most construction projects?


Growing areas in large metropolitan areas. These include:

- Sydney's westen suburbs (Blacktown, Seven Hills, Liverpool, Fairfield)
- Brisbane's western and northern suburbs (Goodna, Redbank, Redbank Plains, Richlands, Darra, Wacol, Redcliffe, Scarborough, Burpengary, Caboolture)
- Melbourne's southern suburbs (Dandenong area)

Not sure about opportunities in Perth or Adelaide.


----------

